# adding electric start to Makita generator



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have a makita G6100 generator, i was wondering if i can easily add a battery to make it electric start, it has the battery charging terminals on it


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I know I considered the same thing with the generic generator I have. When I call the company they told me I couldn't do it. 

I am not sure why it wouldn't be possible. There is the "knock out" for the starter to mount to. I would find it hard to believe that they would use two different ring gears for basically the same generator.

Maybe some day I will look into it further. For now it starts just fine with a few pulls on the cord.


----------



## homework (May 10, 2008)

It would depend if this is an option available for your generator.This would require usually: the mounting plate for the starter, a geared flywheel, a starter clutch or bendix, the starter motor, battery and cables,battery mounting hardware, way to keep battery charged either thru generator itself or engine alternator.If generator was manufactured with this available as add on it may be available as a kit. If not it would be hard to impossible to add.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

homework said:


> It would depend if this is an option available for your generator.This would require usually: the mounting plate for the starter, a geared flywheel, a starter clutch or bendix, the starter motor, battery and cables,battery mounting hardware, way to keep battery charged either thru generator itself or engine alternator.If generator was manufactured with this available as add on it may be available as a kit. If not it would be hard to impossible to add.


 
I do have a geared flywheel. Starter clutch or bendix? Aren't they part of the starter motor? Cables are cheap enough to purchase and the battery can be kept charged through the generator itself. Mine has the battery charging option. You can always come up with a presidential solution for the battery mounting hardware.

Mine was not available as a kit. But I know I have the ringed flywheel (I looked). I will have to look at the mounting plate for the starter. Mine is up at the lake right now, so will check on it next time I go.


----------



## tundra2007 (Feb 17, 2009)

i've just bought a makita generator G6101R that has electric starter. Does anyone know what kind of battery i should get for this generator? I wonder if i can use regular car battery for it? 

thanks


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Get a battery for a riding lawnmower, a car battery would be to large.


----------



## bb45 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr chips u need to find out what kind of engine is on the gen and or got to makita for parts. Tundra you only need a small battery ie motercycle or atv but do yerself a favor and get a battery tender to keep it charged


----------

